# Why so much matting?



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok, alittle background. For the past couple of days Snoopy has been itching like crazy, I checked for fleas and didn't see any. I have cut out his new snacks and I gave him a bath with a anti itch dog shampoo. None of this has helped, I even gave him some benedryl with the recommended amount given by the vet a couple of months ago when Snoopy was itching. But that didn't work either. So I noticed about the time he started scratching is when he started matting. I had to cut out a big matt behind his ear and he had a matt on each back leg and one under his chin. I have been brushing him twice a day instead of once a day but it doesn't seem to be helping much. Do you all think all the matts is because of the scratching or what? 

He has a vet appointment for monday to deal with the itching.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

It's a bit of both. The mats can pull at his skin and cause him to scratch and the scratching can cause mats. What have you been using to brush him with? Have you cut out mats in any of those areas before?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I have been using a comb and a brush to groom him. They look like this,


















I have never had to cut a mat out of him before though as I could usually comb it out.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

When I got Teddie he was shaved down and as his hair has grown out he's been matting like crazy. Well for his birthday I bought a slicker brush and wouldn't use anything else now. He hasn't had a mat since I starting useing this brush. 

http://www.petco.com/product/15414/Finishing-Touch-Slicker-Brush-for-Dogs.aspx

They're even on sale at Petco now. 

I would say the scratching has a lot to do with it and if those are the spots he's favoring to scratch even more.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

The pin brush you're using has little balls on the ends of the pins. These tear and damage the hair, and causes matting of the worst kind. You need a pin brush without those little balls on the ends of the pins. I've never seen a good pin brush in a retail pet store, so I always order mine online.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I have no idea for sure why he's scratching, could be many different things. Matting does make them itchy, a mat pulls hairs constantly like a too tight ponytail. You really need a gentle slicker brush to keep up with his coat. 1st, brush head to tail (or vice versa if you choose) in layers, lifting the coat so you're brushing from the skin out starting at the feet and working your way up is an easy way to do it. Finish with the comb all over to be sure you haven't missed any snarls. You shouldn't need to do this any more than once a day at most. Snoopy is about or nearing the age when they blow their puppy coats as well, this can certainely lead to increased matting and I've never found a pin brush to be effective.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tips! We are going out of town tomorrow but I will get the brush next weekend.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Do you keep a coller on snoopy all the time? I ask becuase Blaze used to scratch his neck like crazy (causing MASSIVE mats) I could never figue out why. But since I have been aking off his coller after walks and outings he is fine and the scratching has come pretty non exsistent. Could also maybe be dry skin. I gave blaze a oatmeal shampoo bath and it helped with his dry skin really well (This was in summer when he was swimming/in water a few hours a day)


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes I keep the collar on him all the time as he has so much hair that it takes awhile to pull it all back so there there is no hair in the buckle. But he has had it on since I have had him with a problem. Plus he isn't scratching his neck.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

What kind of brush are you using?

With a dog like Snoop, you really need to use a steel comb, along with the routine brushing; a brush, unless you separate the hair with one hand, as you brush with the other, and get down to the skin, he will continue to matt even with daily brushing; because you are only getting to the 'top coat', not the 'under coat'. Here's a link that gives a nice variety of combs; for your dog, I the Greyhound brand or Standard poodle comb (longer teeth on both) are what you want to look for. 

http://americanpetpro.pinnaclecart.com/index.php?p=catalog&parent=1906&pg=1

As far as the itching, I am not sure; it certainly could be the matting, but it could also be 'boredom' related; perhaps it started because of the matting, and even though you removed the matts, he just hasn't stopped.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> When I got Teddie he was shaved down and as his hair has grown out he's been matting like crazy. Well for his birthday I bought a slicker brush and wouldn't use anything else now. He hasn't had a mat since I starting useing this brush.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/15414/Finishing-Touch-Slicker-Brush-for-Dogs.aspx
> 
> ...





Love's_Sophie said:


> What kind of brush are you using?
> 
> With a dog like Snoop, you really need to use a steel comb, along with the routine brushing; a brush, unless you separate the hair with one hand, as you brush with the other, and get down to the skin, he will continue to matt even with daily brushing; because you are only getting to the 'top coat', not the 'under coat'. Here's a link that gives a nice variety of combs; for your dog, I the Greyhound brand or Standard poodle comb (longer teeth on both) are what you want to look for.
> 
> http://americanpetpro.pinnaclecart.com/index.php?p=catalog&parent=1906&pg=1


I'm guessing Snoopy has a similar coat to Teddie since they're both Shih Tzus and a comb just doesn't work. I posted about a slicket brush; the only type of brush that i've found that works. I've been using it for about a month and have only had one tiny matt..I would never use anything else.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I have been using a comb and a brush to groom him. They look like this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That comb doesn't have long enough teeth to really get deep down on his coat, the teeth also look really close together...which is not good on his coat either. The combs with two different widths are really the best for any long coat dog; you need the coarse part of the comb for initial grooming, and the fine part of the comb for finishing work, and removal of tiny 'spooks'\matts in the coat that you can't get with the slicker or coarse comb. 

Even though the brush has long tines, those are the worst kind of brushes out there IMHO. They damage the coat, and can actually cause snarls as you brush him out because the hair can get caught in those pins. 

Here is one of my favorite, most versatile slickers...
http://www.groomstar.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=252


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks! I only got the comb and brush I got because thats what the lady at the pet store recommended.


----------



## Alison (Dec 2, 2007)

You should be using a slicker brush to get tangles out and keep them away. Also when you brush do you just run the brush over the top of the coat? If so what you want to do is called "line brushing", to do this part the hair with your hand and brush the hair out from underneath your hand (i'm sorry it is difficult to describe. I will try to take pics of the process and post later. Then go through the whole dog with a fine tooth comb ( literally), that will let you know if you missed any tangle. To get tangles out pick at the tangle with the slicker(gently) , this will take some time but it should get the tangle out provided it isn't too severe.


----------



## Fluffypoms (Dec 7, 2007)

I love the slicker brush for pet shih tzu's. Of course a show dog would require a pin brush, but for a pet I don't think you can beat a slicker on this coat. Pet people don't have the same skills usually as groomers who could get away with a pin brush. Most times I get this breed in and it's matted, it's because they are using a pin brush.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Fluffypoms said:


> I love the slicker brush for pet shih tzu's. Of course a show dog would require a pin brush, but for a pet I don't think you can beat a slicker on this coat. Pet people don't have the same skills usually as groomers who could get away with a pin brush. Most times I get this breed in and it's matted, it's because they are using a pin brush.


I am a groomer, and I HATE pin brushes...truly I do...I won't trade a good slicker for any pin brush; you can get so many different types of slickers for different types of coats; with pin brushes it's usually just the same old thing. I haven't seen many pin brushes at dog shows either, to be honest...so it's not just me!!!


----------



## Fluffypoms (Dec 7, 2007)

Pin brushes do have their place, but not usually in a pet home. I agree that slickers are best for pet dogs.


----------



## imagroomer (Jan 10, 2008)

how old is snoopy?


----------

